# What is a hook per ODNR ?



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Ohio Fishing Regulations

I just don't get it !
Who wrote this law ? 
Lawyers ?

FISHING LINES- Anglers may not use more than two fishing lines, whether fastened to a pole, a rod and reel, or hand held. Anglers may use up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio Administrative Code.

Does this mean using my lure with 2 treble hooks is illegal ? ?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

A treble hook is considered to be a single hook. So you can use two rods with one lure which has three treble hooks on each or two rods with a lure with two trebles and one spoon with a single treble on each or two poles with three single hooks on each.
This topic has been debated on another site and watch, it's going to get pretty confusing before it's all said and done.  

Oh, by the way...there are special reg's in place for hook sizes and quantities in certain tributaries of lake Erie.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW that made my head hurt just reading that.lol


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

O.K. Hook-n. I drew a bunch of pictures so I think I understand.
thanks...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ive also wondered about that.....thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Is There Regs On Pop Ups? Can I Set I Line With 3 Hooks?
Thanks Jig !


----------

